# Does anyone know how to remove this?



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

This plate is on top of the lift cover on a MF135. I removed the two bolts which hold it to the lift cover but something is holding it in the center. Is it the pump tube? I didn't want to pry it off and risk tearing something up. Thanks


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes. It is just being held by the O-rings on the tube. You can reach inside hold the tube and remove the cover or pull the tube loose from the pump and remove it together. You should think about replacing the O-rings and back up rings anyway.


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

You will need to drain the oil down to the lower bolt level on your response cover


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks very much!


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Are those just standard o-rings I can get anywhere or do they have to come from MF?


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

That's the question of the age. My suggestion is to purchase 2 generic o-ring kits. 1 SAE and 1 Metric. I paid about $10 apiece. A lot of the O-rings I ordered from the dealer turned out to be of about the same quality and sizing. They don't make them like they used to. For specialty rings I usually go to CAT and size by example. Welcome to the global village.


----------

